
Don't publicly expose .git or how we downloaded your website's sourcecode - mikecarlton
https://en.internetwache.org/dont-publicly-expose-git-or-how-we-downloaded-your-websites-sourcecode-an-analysis-of-alexas-1m-28-07-2015/
======
Spivak
On the flipside it would be super cute if a site used
[https://example.com/.git](https://example.com/.git) to redirect to their
source. Aaaand I something to do tonight.

